# WESTERN DIGITAL WD20EARS Caviar Green 2.0TB SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.0 64MB



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know the RPM for this hard drive? I have been trying to find out but have had no luck

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10011997

Thanks!


----------



## Maban (Dec 5, 2010)

It's rumored to be around 6,000 but no one really knows for sure.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 5, 2010)

Maban said:


> It's rumored to be around 6,000 but no one really knows for sure.



I have a 7200rpm HDd at the moment, would I notice a difference in performance?


----------



## Maban (Dec 5, 2010)

Depends on the drive. What model is the one you have? An EARS drive beats out a Samsung F1 500GB in throughput and access time.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a Samsung HD103Uj
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cac...


----------



## Maban (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's a comparison with an 500GB F1 and a 640GB AADS. These results won't be exactly the same as a 1TB F1 and 2TB EARS but it's pretty close.
http://screencast.com/t/aOUBfr3scH

And a 500GB F3 for reference.
http://screencast.com/t/CqFUHUsQ2F


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 6, 2010)

To answer your original question, it runs at 5400-7200 rpm. Spins faster when being used and spins slower when idle.

Source


----------



## Makaveli (Dec 17, 2010)

RaPiDo987 said:


> I have a 7200rpm HDd at the moment, would I notice a difference in performance?



If you intend on using this as your primary OS drive you will notice a difference between a 7200 rpm unit. For storage not so much.

I just picked one up for storage and using it in a Vantec ESATA External case and it runs great. I replaced a 750GB 7200rpm drive in there that just ran to hot and loud compared to the green drive.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2010)

I did not look at the links posted by Maban, but I have my doubts that the F1 and this EARS Green drive will be close in performance. The F1 is a great drive and was meant to compete with the Caviar Blacks back in the day. In day to day activities I can noticeably tell my 1TB Green is much slower than my own F1. I have a WDEARS20 sitting on the shelf, maybe I should run some tests ?

EDIT: Checked HDD charts @ Tom'sHW and the Caviar Green EARS does indeed offer performance very close to the F1 (didnt look at all the charts). Maybe its time for me to change HDDs


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have one. It's faster than my 500GB Caviar Black in terms of troughput, but the slower access time makes me keep the 500GB around to use as my system drive...


----------



## canadien (Dec 24, 2010)

The WD20EARS is a STORAGE drive.  I think it's silly to use it as an OS drive.  Also, it would park heads more often so it's not wise to use it for that function.  You'd be better off to use the 2TB drive for data and get one of the cheaper 7200rpm drives for the OS.  Then store your data or anything you accumulate on the Green drive.  My two cents.


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2010)

I know, my point was that it's faster than my 500GB WDC Black in all aspects other than seek time. The only reasons I keep the Black around for the OS drive are because of the seek time, and the 2TB drive would be slowed by having an OS in it, which would yeild not-so-great performance anyway...


----------



## Stick Feller (Dec 26, 2010)

I just picked up 2x WD15EARS off amazon for $59 each... doing research i read all sorts of accounts but i kept finding references to the drive's feature intellipower which reaches speeds of up to 7200 rpm, but rarely utilizes peak speeds.  i picked these up to store data, along with a 1tb black to run apps and a 90 gb vertex 2 ssd to run windows and other important applications.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2010)

It's variable between 5400~5900 RPM. It's unfit to use as a boot drive (speeds are too low).


----------

